# Βούτυρο στο ψωμί;



## adber010

Can someone please explain the meaning and use of this expression? 

Cheers!


----------



## 7_against_Thebes

We use it when we want to say that something is very easy to do. In english the equivalent expression is "piece of cake".


----------



## naras

Well, if I may, there is a slight difference here as the context we use that phrase could reflect that:

An X person acts somehow or tells something, or an event just happened and all these happenings have an impact to another ones' behaviour (Y person) maybe or a potencial one.
Someone third can say: '' I heard that person X made/said that.../''/ well, that was a ''butter to *his* bread'' 
- ''βούτυρο στο ψωμί'' *του*.
( allow me to translate word by word, just to give you the sense -  the possessive pronoun gives an indication for the person)

or '' I heard that person X made/said that.../''/ well, that was a ''butter to bread''  for Y person.

In overall: Just a sense of carelessness for someone, as an impact and/or a conclusion and/or a reflect of a previous procedure or a happening.

Hope this helps you better.

ps. ''piece of cake'' it is just to say ''πανεύκολο!'' > πολύ εύκολο!


----------



## naras

Just to add: Carelessness in sense of ''possessed or caused without effort'' - an easiness.


----------



## adber010

Thanks for the ambitious explanation Naras! However, I'm not quite sure that I follow you correctly. As far as I know the expression "piece of cake" isn't just an exclamation but can be used, seemingly, in the same sense you're proposing; "to be a piece of cake _for someone_". Or have I misunderstood??


----------



## ireney

It's main use is that X, by his actions or words or whatever, provides help (without meaning to) to someone he's opposed to.

An example X is always bad mouthing Y.
Friend of Y says to her. "You really should stop complaining about your husband. Can't you see it's butter on the bread of X?


----------



## naras

Though ambitious, not enough correct. 
I think ireney said the exact meaning - Thank you ireney, you ''saved'' my intention to and my english

Now adber010 you understand that ''piece of cake'' it is something else/
This expression is nothing more or less than this: ''easy to do''
Easy to do for you or for someone else.

Mom said '' you should do your math exercises now'' 
''Hej, this is just a piece of cake for me, I will do it prompty'' I reply...
!


----------



## velisarius

"Το χ είναι βούτυρο στο ψωμί της Τρόικας" would mean " x gives ammunition to the Troika"(metaphorically speaking).

It can also be conveyed by "to hand something to somebody on a plate". Why didn't you give us the complete Greek sentence adber so we could help you better?


----------



## cougr

I agree velisarius. Funnily enough the expressions you've provided above were the same ones that came to mind when I was reading the thread earlier today but I couldn't post at the time.


----------



## BrendaP

Adding fuel to the fire?


----------



## shawnee

'Grist for the mill'?


----------



## naras

Ok, equivalent for ''βούτυρο στο ψωμί'' in british?

A close one, it's ammunition but not a full expression with such meaning...


----------



## adber010

I think I got it! Thanks!


----------



## cougr

shawnee said:


> 'Grist for the mill'?



"Grist to/for the mill" is definitely applicable in many cases. One other idiom that could be useful is "to give fodder".


----------



## naras

cougr said:


> "Grist to/for the mill" is definitely applicable in many cases. One other idiom that could be useful is "to give fodder".



Many thanks


----------

